# looking for a good turkey taxidermist



## fowltrievers (May 19, 2007)

I shot my second double bearded turkey this year and I really want a full strut mount done. My husband says we don't have the money so I should look in to a 1/2 mount. That is not what I want. I still regret not having the first one done and I don't want to have regrets over the second one. I have a few quotes one was only $250 but my husband has heard he's not too good. the other quotes are over $500. Are these numbers reasonable. Or should I give in to a 1/2mount. 
thanks
amanda:help:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

$500 is the going rate. When and if i start getting into turkeys I wouldn't do a full mount strut for any less than that cause there is alot of time and detail envolved in a turkey to make them come out right. And to get a good mount definitely do some shopping around and find a taxidermist who has a few turkeys for you to view and make your decision on the quality not so much on the price. If you pay $300 for a crappy mount it hasn't done you any good cause all you would want to do is throw it out. Please keep this in mind during your decision process.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i charge $475 for full body turkeys.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I paid $525 for my bird last year. You get what you pay for I guess is the saying, and if I'm paying for a mount I want it to look right. Good luck in your decision, but I think you should mount it.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

chuckinduck said:


> I paid $525 for my bird last year. You get what you pay for I guess is the saying, and if I'm paying for a mount I want it to look right. Good luck in your decision, but I think you should mount it.


 as always with all taxidermy make sure you look at the persons work and don't make your decision on price alone!!!


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

I paid around $625 each for the three i had done and it seemed to be the going rate. this was including the original head freeze dried.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

GIBBY74 said:


> I paid around $625 each for the three i had done and it seemed to be the going rate. this was including the original head freeze dried.


 alot depends on the area and what the going rate with other taxidermists in the area is.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Get it mounted. If you don't , you'll regret it.

A few extra $ is worth a good quality mount that you can look at and enjoy the memories you had of that hunt. 

Just my opinion


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Get it mounted, most taxidermist have an average turn around time form 8 to 16 months. So that gives you time to save the money for the final payment before the turkey is finished. Congrats on the bird. rw


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

thunderbay taxidermy did an awsome job on my first archery turkey.their suppose to be putting it on their website,but i haven't seen it yet.1/2 strut,gobbling on a tree branch.i wanted it off the ground or table so the cat wouldn't get at it.the cat is actually afraid of it:lol: .its worth the wait(2 years) & money($595.00).i stare at it everyday.


----------

